

The Emoji Keyboard – Hardware+software Solution Brings Emoji to the Mac - benjaminlotan
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/diskcactus/the-emoji-keyboard-type-emoji-on-your-mac

======
benjaminlotan
We just launched this as a Kickstarter. It's a simple silicone keyboard cover
plus Apple keyboard layout installer. Thanks for any feedback or help getting
the word out there. It's a wacky video, but we have been using the prototypes
for a while, and for emoji lovers, it's a useful tool!

